# Dond 9 nice schwinn badges



## BFGforme (May 2, 2022)

Up for your bidding pleasure is these nine nice schwinn badges! Pictures don’t do them justice! Packard,ace,Lincoln,the world,road master,marathon,liberty,fleet, and la salle! Haven’t been cleaned yet and should clean up nicely! Great addition or start to a collection! Thanks for looking! Winning bid plus $12 shipping! Bidding starts at $100 as to not waist time or space! Good luck 👍🏿


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 2, 2022)

100.00


----------



## BFGforme (May 2, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> 100.00



Nd thanks for the start


----------



## airflo11 (May 3, 2022)

$150


----------



## BFGforme (May 3, 2022)

airflo11 said:


> $150



Nd getting closer


----------

